# What to do with yogurt?



## CharlieD (May 24, 2016)

My boss overbought plain yogurt. I used some instead of sour cream in a cake and that was fine. But he still has a lot, probably 16-20 pounds. I am wondering what to do with it? I am wondering if it can be made in farmers cheese? Any ideas?


----------



## blissful (May 24, 2016)

Yes you can substitute it for sour cream in dips and dressings.
You can make it into a drier version of itself, seasoning it savory w/herbs salt, or seasoning it sweet with sugar and sweet spices.
Hang it in cheese cloth or something similar, over a bowl or a sink for 24 hours or more. The longer you hang it, the drier it gets. When you open it, scrape it from the cheese cloth into a bowl.
It will become thick like cream cheese, tangy, spreadable. We call it yogurt cheese.


----------



## tenspeed (May 24, 2016)

I mix plain yogurt with dried herbs and a bit of lemon juice and use it instead of sour cream on baked potatoes.  Tzatziki, too.  But that's an awful lot of yogurt to use up!

I usually get Greek yogurt, but use blissful's cheese cloth method if I'm using regular yogurt for tzatziki.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 24, 2016)

Yogurt can be used as a coating for baked meats, with seasoning of course.  Think of how ranch dressing is used to coat chicken before it is dredged in seasoned flour.  It can be transformed into many sauces as well.  I've used it in place of cream cheese when I had planned poorly and didn't have enough cheese for my cheesecake.  And speaking of cheesecake, yogurt, combined with sugar and a bit of vanilla makes a wonderful topping.  You can also add fruity goodness to that topping.

You can always dump some ice cold yogurt onto a loved one, over the shower curtain.
Hide moiture proof candy in it at Holloween and make the little ones dig through it with their eyes closed to find that candy in the bucket.

Ok, I'm getting silly.  Time to end this fifteen minute break and get back to work.

Seeeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (May 24, 2016)

Good gravy, Charlie, that's a lot of yogurt!

I make yogurt cheese often, and sub it for sour cream.  I haven't had problems with freezing it.

Maybe portion it up in ziplocks and distribute it to friends and neighbors?  Have a smoothie party?


----------



## CharlieD (May 24, 2016)

Yeah. I know. I guess it was a mistake in order. Still wondering if it can be made into farmers cheese 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Dawgluver (May 24, 2016)

I found this:

http://natashaskitchen.com/2016/04/15/farmers-cheese-recipe/

You can make your Greek yogurt from your regular yogurt, and go from there.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 24, 2016)

You can use it pretty much anywhere you would use sour cream. Make yogurt cheese with it. Drain it a little so that you end up with Greek yoghurt. Marinate chicken in it like you would use buttermilk. Whip it and blend with fresh fruits. I love it with fresh berries. 




Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> ...You can always dump some ice cold yogurt onto a loved one, over the shower curtain...


If you lived in my house, and you did that to me? You. Would. Die. DIE, I tell ya.


----------



## Addie (May 25, 2016)

Here you go Charlie. But make sure you drain it. Enjoy!

Greek Yogurt Recipes: 51 Healthy Greek Yogurt Recipes for Any Meal | Greatist


----------



## Caslon (May 25, 2016)

Yogurt.  If your sauce comes out too salty or spicy...add plain yogurt. It saved my lamb curry that I added too much salt and curry powder to. Yogurt is a great for that.


----------



## CharlieD (May 25, 2016)

Thanks everybody. Unfortunately no meat suggestions would work. Not kosher. Otherwise I will try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## GotGarlic (May 26, 2016)

I just read elsewhere that if you drain the liquid out of it, you can make cheesecake with the result. You can also make ricotta cheese with the whey.


----------



## rodentraiser (May 26, 2016)

There's this:

Food Wishes Video Recipes: Homemade Cream Cheese – The Labneh Way


----------



## CharlieD (May 29, 2016)

thank you


----------



## Mad Cook (May 31, 2016)

CharlieD said:


> My boss overbought plain yogurt. I used some instead of sour cream in a cake and that was fine. But he still has a lot, probably 16-20 pounds. I am wondering what to do with it? I am wondering if it can be made in farmers cheese? Any ideas?


I use yogurt when I make scones (biscuits?). The acidity helps the rise. Ditto for soda bread.

Use it for raita (served with curries). Also that Greek yogurt sauce with a name I know like my own but I can't remember it (senility comes on apace!). The Indian drink called lassi (I like my lassi made with pureed mango). Labneh.

Use it as an ingredient in cold cucumber soup. Swirl it into soups


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 31, 2016)

Mad Cook said:


> I use yogurt when I make scones (biscuits?). The acidity helps the rise. Ditto for soda bread.
> 
> Use it for raita (served with curries). Also that Greek yogurt sauce with a name I know like my own but I can't remember it (senility comes on apace!). The Indian drink called lassi (I like my lassi made with pureed mango). Labneh.
> 
> Use it as an ingredient in cold cucumber soup. Swirl it into soups



Would that be tzatziki sauce?

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Suthseaxa (May 31, 2016)

Mix in some salt, pepper, mint, parsley, coriander, toasted walnuts, raisins and shredded wilted/steamed spinach. Then dip bread in it


----------



## Syrah (May 31, 2016)

I have used unwanted yoghurt in pancakes before. A but like this http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/greek-yogurt-pancakes/

It seemed to make them super fluffy and tender. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieD (May 31, 2016)

I make yogurt pancakes all the time. But we're talking gallons and gallons of yogurt. 

But recipe for good English scones would be appreciated.  Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Janet H (Jun 2, 2016)

How about a food bank?


----------



## taxlady (Jun 2, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> I found this:
> 
> Farmers Cheese Recipe - Natasha's Kitchen
> 
> You can make your Greek yogurt from your regular yogurt, and go from there.


I don't think there is any reason to drain it before using. You will just have a bit more whey to drain off if you use regular yogourt for that recipe.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 8, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Would that be tzatziki sauce?
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Yes, it is, thank you. Raita, tzatziki and cacik are all very similar (and yummy!)


----------



## Sagittarius (Aug 28, 2017)

Tzatziki: 

3 Grated cucumbers
500 grams of yogurt 
3 cloves minced garlic
1 tsp. minced dill (fresh ) or dry
1 tablsp Extra virgin Olive Oil 
salt and black pepper to taste 
Combine all thoroughly ..  

Serve with wholewheat or regular  toasted Pita Bread.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 28, 2017)

Sagittarius said:


> Tzatziki:
> 
> 3 Grated cucumbers
> 500 grams of yogurt
> ...



If you don't squeeze the liquid out of the cucumbers, that Tzatziki is gonna be a mess.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 28, 2017)

Sagittarius said:


> Tzatziki:
> 
> 3 Grated cucumbers
> 500 grams of yogurt
> ...



I put a tablespoon of fresh dill and a teaspoon of fresh mint in mine. It's also great as a veggie dip.


----------



## Rparrny (Aug 31, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> My boss overbought plain yogurt. I used some instead of sour cream in a cake and that was fine. But he still has a lot, probably 16-20 pounds. I am wondering what to do with it? I am wondering if it can be made in farmers cheese? Any ideas?



You can put it in a colander lined with cheesecloth or muslin in the fridge overnight an in the morning you will have neufatchel cheese (I'm sure I'm spelling it wrong) and then use that as a substitute for cream cheese in...say a cheesecake


----------



## Rparrny (Aug 31, 2017)

Gatte ki Sabzi recipe | How to make Gatte ki Sabzi

This is an Indian dairy dish you might like.  When the recipe calls for kurd, they mean yogurt.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 4, 2017)

It makes a good face pack.


----------



## Sagittarius (Sep 6, 2017)

C.C.  


Obvious, however, I  did not post a recipe, just the ingredients.


----------



## Sagittarius (Sep 6, 2017)

*Got  Garlic*



GotGarlic said:


> I put a tablespoon of fresh dill and a teaspoon of fresh mint in mine. It's also great as a veggie dip.




Yes, many Greeks in  Greece, add fresh mint herb too ..


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 9, 2017)

It makes a very good facepack if it's the live sort


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 16, 2017)

Marinate, marinate, marinate! Yogurt is the perfect foil for Mediterranean, Middle Eastern, and Indian flavors. Score skinless (and even boneless) chicken breasts deeply, then marinate in yogurt spiced with grated garlic and ginger, turmeric, garam masala, fenugreek, cardamom, lemon juice, and cayenne (if you like heat), a little neutral oil, like coconut, for two to eight hours then grill over hot coals to sear, then move to the cool part of the grill to finish. The yogurt marinade will keep the white meat moist and the flavor is sublime! I did this with Cornish game hens. Serve it sprinkled with cilantro and lemon wedges. Still have yogurt left over? (Of course you do! Sixteen POUNDS? Sweet Moses!) Make a raita to accompany the chicken, or tzaziki if you care to fuse Med and Indian. Damn, now I'm hungry!


----------

